# Adding 2 new field-staff members



## daled (May 11, 2009)

Alright everyone I am going to take on 2 new Fieldstaff members....Here are the legits:

1. I wanna see your footage

2. You must have your own camera. No Handi-Cams!

3.You must film everytime you are in the woods. If you kill and don't record it, you better have a good reason why. If not your done. NO self filming!

4.Your footage belongs to Men of the Mid-West.

5.Fieldstaff members DO NOT get Pro-Staff pricing. If you want the gear you buy it. Fieldstaff members can use their own equipment. 

If you are interested please send me an email at [email protected]. This is for SERIOUS inquires only please.


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

I looked on the website...I didn't see any footage at all...Whats the mission of MMW? What does a new field staffer get in return for giving up the rights to his/her personal footage? How many of your current field/pro staffers currently film/produce for the organization?


----------



## primal-archery (Jun 25, 2011)

So you provide your own camera....and camera man....everything you film doesn't belong to you....make a kill without getting it on camera and your fired...and then you don't get any discount on gear...hmmm...I think I can do all this without being on a field staff...


----------



## alarmguy38 (Oct 18, 2011)

primal-archery said:


> So you provide your own camera....and camera man....everything you film doesn't belong to you....make a kill without getting it on camera and your fired...and then you don't get any discount on gear...hmmm...I think I can do all this without being on a field staff...


What he said!


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

primal-archery said:


> So you provide your own camera....and camera man....everything you film doesn't belong to you....make a kill without getting it on camera and your fired...and then you don't get any discount on gear...hmmm...I think I can do all this without being on a field staff...


Yeah thats kinda what i was thinking...lol...hes asking quite a bit just to put your picture up on a website as a field staffer....


----------



## alarmguy38 (Oct 18, 2011)

He gets everything we get nothing! I can hunt and get nothing on my own! :wink:


----------



## DownriverRat (Nov 9, 2010)

I call b.s., what a joke.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Mega Archery (Feb 14, 2012)

This is in the wrong spot It should be in the DIY Equipment If you ask me


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like a bunch of arrogant BS to me. If I'm going to go to the expense of owning a pro level camera, getting a cameraman to go out with me every time I go to the field, THEN have to give up rights to my OWN footage, it's going to be for MY show... not someone elses.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll tell ya not the best way to recruit talent here.

I wouldn't take an offer to be a staffer from you, and with a start like this I'll be making a point not to watch your program either.
There is zero incentive to work for you as you've presented yourself, and your company. Why would any hunter do everything shy of the editing and marketing and surrender their work for your profits?


----------



## toddt (May 14, 2011)

I have been in the outdoor industry as a writer, and what you guys must understand is that there are so many guys who think they are the next Michael Waddel, that they will eagerly submit to something like this, just to have their moment in the sun. Believe me at this level, most are not good, writers or videographers, because when the quality is there, they get paid. 

Also, I have worked with television shows a couple of times and honestly the, "you can't kill it, if you don't record it," mentality really frustrated me. I hunt for me, not everyone else. 

I do wish the guys good luck at getting this going, because competing in the outdoor industry, whatever the outlet, is EXTREMELY difficult. Why, because everybody and their brother wants a piece of the action.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

You jumped April Fools Day by a few days. I have to laugh.


----------



## Big E Outdoors (Mar 16, 2012)

This guy is a joke I mean does he have to do But set back and make some money if he can put it all together


----------



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)

:thumbs_do :spam2:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

That’s going to be one empty website.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

Man this opportunity would totally suck. Having an A-Hole arrogant boss without getting compensated? No thanks!!!


Sent from "dumb *******" using "smartphone"


----------



## bowhunter 28 (Jul 25, 2011)

Im on the field staff for New Breed Archery you think they told me if i didn't shoot a 3D tournament or kill a deer i would gone...... man your a joke i do what i do for me and it sure wouldn't be for somebody that's going to tell this or your gone... Good Luck with that 

Field Staff for New Breed Archery 
VP of Fishing Creek Archery


----------



## bboyd35 (Feb 27, 2012)

Lol!!! Ah hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!! is this guy serious?? What a jacka%$


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

i'm in ! what a great deal and the incentives are huge. really ? what ? Throw in a 2012 Silverado and we talk or i:walk:


----------

